
What do physicists believe are the benefits of studying string theory? - lainon
https://www.quora.com/What-do-physicists-believe-are-the-benefits-of-studying-string-theory?share=1
======
djsumdog
I don't know enough information to know either way. I was told by someone to
read the book "Not Even Wrong" which goes into the history of the scientific
community and string theory.

I've read the first chapter or two and it seems worth checking out.

